# how to restore .bkf (2003 server back) from another computer in lan?



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

we have scheduled automatic backup in 2003 server using windows backup utility. 

I just notice that these backup files i.e. .bkf is not showing up when you try to restore using windows restore wizard in any other computer in same LAN.

But you can restore the file from the same computer.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Where are you backing up these files? If you're putting the backup files on to shared storage then they should be visible to anyone who can access the shared directory (providing the server is running and online). Perhaps I'm missing something in your description of the issue you're having. What exactly are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Check the permissions of the storage 

As Djaburg said its very unclear what exactly are you doing

From what I understand is you are backing up the files from server A to a shared location then want to restore it to Server B on same network?
For this be very careful because if both servers do not have the identical hardware you re going to run into issues such as drivers


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

why would you expect the backup to show up on any other computer in the lan?

It only shows up on the computer being backed up.


----------



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

loda117 said:


> Check the permissions of the storage
> 
> As Djaburg said its very unclear what exactly are you doing
> 
> From what I understand is you are backing up the files from server A to a shared location then want to restore it to Server B on same network?


You are correct. 

@djaburg

We are backuping up files from Server A to an external network drive 192.168.1.5

This file is visible in the network drive as filename.bkf and when i open the file from server b and go to restore wizard, the actual file backuped is not shown in restore wizard

But the same .bkf file if I open from Server A and go to restore wizard, it shows the actual files backuped and I can restore in the same computer. 

But I wonder what if Server A is crashed and I want to restore from server B?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You would reload the base OS on server A, copy the file over and restore.


----------



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks wand3r3r
So I conclude there is no way the .bkf files can be restored from any other computer.
And as to your reply,
Suppose server A is crashed, and after reloading new OS, if computer name and ip is different from previous one i.e. before crash, still i will be able to restore in the same computer?


----------

